# Gun Grabber For the Tractor



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Great product!! The gun never moved while bush hogging over the weekend. They make several models for different applications, they claim they have one on every Coast Guard boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That thing looks dangerous. Being all black with them super big clips and the folding grenade launcher on the back of it.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Wish I had a cab on my tractor this time of year!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> That thing looks dangerous. Being all black with them super big clips and the folding grenade launcher on the back of it.


Im sorry for the fear, that image brought you


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Im sorry for the fear, that image brought you


Probably loaded with metal piercing boolits.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like fun to shoot ruger 10/ 22 for the field , what's usually on the front deck of the atv, just not with the 2 -25rd mags , never need that many in my woods, with all the trees and brush


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Looks like fun to shoot ruger 10/ 22 for the field , what's usually on the front deck of the atv, just not with the 2 -25rd mags , never need that many in my woods, with all the trees and brush


It was a quick gab with 3 others that day to see how they all fit.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I've got a couple of 10/22's but only tried it out on one of them b/c that was the one I had with me - but it did not like the 25rd mags at all, kept jamming up.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> I've got a couple of 10/22's but only tried it out on one of them b/c that was the one I had with me - but it did not like the 25rd mags at all, kept jamming up.


Did you use the Ruger mags? Some of the off brands suck and dont have the metal lips


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Did you use the Ruger mags? Some of the off brands suck and dont have the metal lips


Yeah, at least I'm pretty sure they are. I'll have to take a look at them again see if I thought I was buying ruger brand but got some generics.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the young red necks at the farm showed me a trick with the 10-22 mags. He glued one to the bottom of another. Empty one mag, eject, turn it over and re-insert. Back in bidness.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> One of the young red necks at the farm showed me a trick with the 10-22 mags. He glued one to the bottom of another. Empty one mag, eject, turn it over and re-insert. Back in bidness.


Electrical tape


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

I like your set up. Best money I’ve ever spent was buying the cab!!


----------

